# Super Smash Bros Brawl



## Riyeko (Jan 3, 2013)

My kids got a Wii for christmas. 
We god Super Smash Bros Brawl as well.

My son wants to play other people and wants to test his skills.

Im not exactly sure how to be "friends" with others or to play with others on here yet, although im able to watch and do solo groups with myself and my son against random other players.

Anyway, I dont know my "account ID" or anything like that.

If anyone else still plays SSBB please let me know. It'd be nice to be able to play with friends or against someone thats not entirely a stranger.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 3, 2013)

To add friends on the Wii you need to exchange friend codes with the person you want to add.

My brother and sister still play SSBB a lot, but they aren't too keen on adding people they don't know.


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey, Riyeko;

On the main screen of SSBB, you'll see the option to connect to WiFi on the bottom left, underneath "Group" (Localised multiplayer).

Once you're in there, the menu is pretty intuitive. You're looking for "Friend Codes", and you'll be able to acquire your Wii's code; twelve digits in three, four-digit blocks. 

Once you have acquired each other's by sharing them physically to each other, and both inputted the other person's, you'll be able to play from the "Play with Friends" section.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 3, 2013)

I am dumbfounded at how you manage to get Brawl. 

Unless, You got it from Costco or off the internet...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

They don't sell it retail at GameStop or Wal Mart anymore, Impact?



Riyeko said:


> My kids got a Wii for christmas.
> We god Super Smash Bros Brawl as well.
> 
> My son wants to play other people and wants to test his skills.
> ...



You have to basically do what you did here if you want friend codes for any Wii game. Nintendo JUST now got with the program for the Wii U allowing accounts like PC and the other consoles, but you need every players individual friend code for every game if you wish to play with them for vanilla Wii titles. 12 digits for Brawl I believe.

Also I don't know how much your children will take to Brawl online because the servers are garbage and have *severe* lag. Depending on their age though, I doubt they'll care or notice. It's playable, but takes some real getting used to.

If you want your friend code the game will automatically provide you one. Just go online in game (wifi or something like that, I haven't played online in 3 years), and in the friend roster should be your code or a selection to bring it up. PLENTY of people still play it. 

Here. You may find a thread with friend code sharing in the forums. http://allisbrawl.com/forum/

Good luck, as many people take this game seriously and probably only add specific people. You can always just do random match ups though. And there isn't any trash talking online unless the player has premade taunts (up to four) which is HIGHLY doubtful.

Hope I helped.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 3, 2013)

Just a tip, Pikachu is by far the best character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2013)

How old are your kids? Cause if they really want to test their skills they can go to community tourneys. You can find tourneys on sites like allisbrawl.com and smashboards.com which have functions and sections dedicated to in person tourneys.
They're an amazing place to test skills and people are generally friendly and nice towards kids. Also more importantly it is an amazing  social experience for your kids if you let them have it. If they enter the tourney it will force them to be social and meets others they would otherwise have no reason to meet and even if they don't end up making many friends in the long run it will be very useful for the social and help them be social without being forced to later in life. I can say this from experince.
 The majority of people who go to tourneys are around 21-16 with some older and some younger but a kid can have fun and be accepted, if they're younger than 8 i may wait a bit before taking them tout tourneys, but i could see them still having fun and have seen little kids have fun. Btw if your kid is somehat bratty and refuses to learn from defeat than he will learn a lesson in humiulity. But if he's willing to learn from defeat most poeple will be nice and if he asks for advice he will get it.
Even if you're not yet comfortable to take your kids to tourneys you will find a shit ton more poeple on those sites than you will find here.

Also otter dude is wrong. Just mash up everytime you're cought into pika's downsmash. don't jump into his telegraphed thunderbolt and wait till it's done to attack it. also jump or shield his groudned thunderbolts. the problem with pikachu is he really can't kill or have much range. however he is still a good character since although his projectile is mostly grounded he can do a lot and has good grabs. basically don't run into his telegraphed shit and if you do get hit by a downsmash (pikas spinny thunder move) just mash up and you will be fine most of the time.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah Pikachu is totes average. Metaknight is without a doubt the best character in skilled hands. Personally I use Ness, Dedede, and Wolf. Just my style.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi wonders why you cheaped out on your poor children and didn't get them a Wii U. Toshabi is ashamed with you, however, Toshabi will allow you to add his friend code so that he can give your children the beatings of their life. Toshabi will chew them up real good and spit them out like a bag of big league chew.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> How old are your kids? Cause if they really want to test their skills they can go to community tourneys. You can find tourneys on sites like allisbrawl.com and smashboards.com which have functions and sections dedicated to in person tourneys.
> They're an amazing place to test skills and people are generally friendly and nice towards kids. Also more importantly it is an amazing  social experience for your kids if you let them have it. If they enter the tourney it will force them to be social and meets others they would otherwise have no reason to meet and even if they don't end up making many friends in the long run it will be very useful for the social and help them be social without being forced to later in life. I can say this from experince.
> The majority of people who go to tourneys are around 21-16 with some older and some younger but a kid can have fun and be accepted, if they're younger than 8 i may wait a bit before taking them tout tourneys, but i could see them still having fun and have seen little kids have fun. Btw if your kid is somehat bratty and refuses to learn from defeat than he will learn a lesson in humiulity. But if he's willing to learn from defeat most poeple will be nice and if he asks for advice he will get it.
> Even if you're not yet comfortable to take your kids to tourneys you will find a shit ton more poeple on those sites than you will find here.
> ...



Toshabi thinks you're taking this OP too seriously and Toshabi wonders why you're going into this much detail when this advice will be lost upon the ears of the 5 year old kids playing the game. Toshabi thinks you could've saved a digital tree by not making this ridiculous post so long with so much pointless, unneeded information.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 3, 2013)

I remember playing the game. That brings back memories of me kicking my friends asses with Lucas, Bowser, or Sonic.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> u're taking this OP too seriously and Toshabi wonders why you're going into this much detail when this advice will be lost upon the ears of the 5 year old kids playing the game. Toshabi thinks you could've saved a digital tree by not making this ridiculous post so long with so much pointless, unneeded information.



cause i didn't know they were 5, and if they aren't it's definitely worth a shot and is honestly a fun experience. also if you really care about digital trees why do you put "toshibi wonders why" and "toshibi thinks" in your post when they are completely frivolous and unneeded in your post? we clearly need to derail this thread and make pages about semantics and their value in different forms of writing and the massive differences between "uneeded" and "pointless"
Burn all the digital trees!
But yea the wii u is actually pretty awesome for multiplayer and funness.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah Pikachu is totes average. Metaknight is without a doubt the best character in skilled hands. Personally I use Ness, Dedede, and Wolf. Just my style.



Meta and Diddy are top tier. I believe Falco is also.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Meta and Diddy are top tier. I believe Falco is also.


Yeah Meta, Falco, Snake, Diddy, and Wario are sitting pretty up there. I have a friend who is dangerously skilled with Wario. Such an annoying fight.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 3, 2013)

Y'all are crazy.  Pikachu is the bomb.  Kirby and Yoshi are also very good.  Fox is decent too once you get used to the game, and most of the sword-wielding characters are solid.


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

Y'all are ridiculous, I unironically main Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

SIX said:


> Y'all are ridiculous, I unironically main Zero Suit Samus.



ZSS is boss. That aerial game is good.

But... R.O.B. shit's on EVERYONE.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know how that double posted... Pardon.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

SIX said:


> Y'all are ridiculous, I unironically main Zero Suit Samus.


Dude go for it. She's scary sprightly. Also that stun gun has some nice possibilities. I love R.O.B's moveset XoPachi, but he's too unfast for me.

My good friend taught me the way of the Brawler. I eventually mained Ness and that friend and I became the best Brawlers in our university. No joke. 
Here's a question, do you guys prefer Brawl or Melee? I am a Brawler only. Stink at Melee.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 3, 2013)

Brawl, for sure.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish I didn't lose my SSBB disc... years ago. x.x


----------



## Namba (Jan 4, 2013)

Play with the GameCube controller. The Wii-mote's for pussies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Dude go for it. She's scary sprightly. Also that stun gun has some nice possibilities. I love R.O.B's moveset XoPachi, but he's too unfast for me.
> 
> My good friend taught me the way of the Brawler. I eventually mained Ness and that friend and I became the best Brawlers in our university. No joke.
> Here's a question, do you guys prefer Brawl or Melee? I am a Brawler only. Stink at Melee.



After playing Brawl... I can't stand Melee. And people can toss out the same tired reasoning I hear all the time about it being faster. I don't care because it's speed only makes the other issues I find in comparison to Brawl even worse. If others want to keep playing Melee that's fine, but me? I can't go back to it without laughing at how I must have had vastly more patience than I do now.

Besides, it's got the operating buddy!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 4, 2013)

I prefer brawl, both for gameplay and social reasons. I have run into quite a couple extremly dick moves and assholes in the melee community. also brawl is just more fun to play and has a lot more things to do in it.

Also luigi is halarious when you learn when to land up-bs and that luigi can do some combos into up-b off some of his moves which is halarious.


----------



## BRN (Jan 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ZSS is boss. That aerial game is good.



jump jump, down+b off the ledge, GRAPPLE-LAZ0R BACK INTO THE GAME, KICK YOU IN THE FACE.

_available in highlighter pink_


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 4, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I prefer brawl, both for gameplay and social reasons. I have run into quite a couple extremly dick moves and assholes in the melee community. also brawl is just more fun to play and has a lot more things to do in it.
> 
> Also luigi is halarious when you learn when to land up-bs and that luigi can do some combos into up-b off some of his moves which is halarious.



Melee has some serious elitists just worshipping that game.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd play your son, but child abuse is illegal in my country.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'd play your son, but child abuse is illegal in my country.



Aw. I see. Rob's nice talking trash like a gentleman. If my friend bring's Brawl, I'll slap you around a bit myself.


----------



## BRN (Jan 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Aw. I see. Rob's nice talking trash like a gentleman. If my friend bring's Brawl, I'll slap you around a bit myself.


Only after you take lessons from me on how to do it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 4, 2013)

It's been so long since i play whyfi and even if i did have a conection that it could work on i doubt it would be any better than super painful for everyone.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> After playing Brawl... I can't stand Melee. And people can toss out the same tired reasoning I hear all the time about it being faster. I don't care because it's speed only makes the other issues I find in comparison to Brawl even worse. If others want to keep playing Melee that's fine, but me? I can't go back to it without laughing at how I must have had vastly more patience than I do now.


I'm so happy you guys are Brawl-heads. I like the Brawl is slower, it lets me appreciate things more. And it's still fast as hell in a pro game. Plus like Snowpaw said there's so much more to do in it. I also love the interface in Brawl more.

Most of the people I know who worship Melee do it from a nostalgia glasses point of view. They just don't want to adjust to a new (superior, IMO) game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Most of the people I know who worship Melee do it from a nostalgia glasses point of view. They just don't want to adjust to a new (superior, IMO) game.


Also melee poeple love to brag about how much more technical melee when it's really not that bad or anything really worth to brag about. but msot importantly poeple in the melee community from my experiences just don't have common courtesy.
Also nostalgia is just a super illogical and sad thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> Only after you take lessons from me on how to do it.




I missed my chance...to stomp nooblets. Q^Q

My friend and I were on BLands and PSO2 ALL day! Well from 4-8. But still. I need to buy that game again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2013)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom is a better game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom is a better game.



Funny


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Funny


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2013)

No thanks. I like it here. Warm, free food, big bed, porn.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 5, 2013)

also that gif breaks and looks like shit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder why I don't play Super Smash Bros Brawl on Wi-Fi more.

*logs on*
*Every other match is versus Fox, Meta-Knight, Falco, Wolf, or Ike, and are always on final destination with over 90% of the game elements stripped away in the element of "balance" or "Fairness"*
*Is driven crazy by hearing "AETHER!" or "Come on!" every two seconds, along with the final destination stage*

Oh...now I remember why...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder why I don't play Super Smash Bros Brawl on Wi-Fi more.
> 
> *logs on*
> *Every other match is versus Fox, Meta-Knight, Falco, Wolf, or Ike, and are always on final destination with over 90% of the game elements stripped away in the element of "balance" or "Fairness"*
> ...


It's not in balance, people remove items cause they're stupid shit and after a couple matches every now and then _items are just not that fun to play with_. also only two of the characters you mentioned are actually worth anything X3
also final destination isn't the most balanced stage smashville is and poeple who think FD is the most balanced are just doing it wrong. and there are a bunch of good playable stages, but there are also a bunch of stupid stages that are borken and not fun to play on.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 5, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> It's not in balance, people remove items cause they're stupid shit and after a couple matches every now and then _items are just not that fun to play with_. also only two of the characters you mentioned are actually worth anything X3
> also final destination isn't the most balanced stage smashville is and poeple who think FD is the most balanced are just doing it wrong. and there are a bunch of good playable stages, but there are also a bunch of stupid stages that are borken and not fun to play on.


Yeah. All that. I can't play seriously with items because they'll fug everything up. If you want a competition mano-a-mano you have to turn those ites off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also that gif breaks and looks like shit.


AS, Will you _please_ go suck smelly dong _somewhere else?_


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm seriously, maining Lucario. His priority and stalls are what I loved about R.O.B., but faster and more precise. R.O.B. is just a fucking trickster and has WAY more effective recovery.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm seriously, maining Lucario. His priority and stalls are what I loved about R.O.B., but faster and more precise. R.O.B. is just a fucking trickster and has WAY more effective recovery.


You're just maining him because he's a furry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2013)

GO BACK TO BED, ROB!


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 6, 2013)

Feels like I took a time machine back to 5 years ago. Aight, brawl time again. Crack your knuckles and get comfy.



Imperial Impact said:


> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom is a better game.



I totally agree! I'm among the top 5 players in the world for that game out of the 5 people that play it!



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also melee poeple love to brag about how much more technical melee when it's really not that bad or anything really worth to brag about. but msot importantly poeple in the melee community from my experiences just don't have common courtesy.
> Also nostalgia is just a super illogical and sad thing.



Melee people confuse 'technical gameplay' with 'glitch abuse'.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I totally agree! I'm among the top 5 players in the world for that game out of the 5 people that play it!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2013)

Isn't TvC about to be removed from shelves and production anyway? Something about Capcom's contract with Tatsunoko? I'd actually rather play that if I had to even if I despise all Capcom fighters...except Darkstalkers and 3rd Strike.

And fuck Melee. I remember going back and playing it. It has such piss poor button lag. The z button shares two essential functions which always cause me to fuck up, the camera is WAY too shaky and disorienting and there are too many clone characters. And speed doesn't always help when the game isn't steady enough to handle it. I guess I didn't notice these issues because I was a kid, but now? Can't play it.



SirRob said:


> You're just maining him because he's a furry.



But, I'm not gay. ;-;
I did play this one furry guy at Otakon last year who chose him for that reason...
he was bad and said I was cheating. lol


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 6, 2013)

> You're just maining him because he's a furry.


#Why I mained wolf

Lucario is really fun, I used to be great with him. Can we talk about how dope his Dair is? Its hit box is huuuuuge. I like Force Palm too. Always surprises people that it can be used as a grab up close.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Isn't TvC about to be removed from shelves and production anyway? Something about Capcom's contract with Tatsunoko? I'd actually rather play that if I had to even if I despise all Capcom fighters...except Darkstalkers and 3rd Strike.


It's going to be expire soon, Yes.

PTX-40A has a shootup 'em minigame in TvC.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> It's going to be expire soon, Yes.
> 
> PTX-40A has a shootup 'em minigame in TvC.



I played it... The 1942 eastereggs were nice, but I did not enjoy it. My friend has it. I played as Ryu and Jun the few times I played. Was a better experience than MvC. I can at least that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I played it... The 1942 eastereggs were nice, but I did not enjoy it. My friend has it. I played as Ryu and Jun the few times I played. Was a better experience than MvC. I can at least that.


It is the only quality Vs. title, MvC3 is shit.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 11, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Melee people confuse 'technical gameplay' with 'glitch abuse'.



That's actually a lot of multiplayer games in general. Gamesrs of all kind tend to mistake glitches or shortcomings in the game engine for skill and insist it be kept in. Just so they can say "it increases the skill level" when it really means "making sure the newbies are kept in the dark as much as possible so we can curb-stomp them and brag about how awesome we are" or just "This would be cheating...but it's not because we're the ones doing it." 

Repeatedly ducking and bouncing around so your hitbox is harder to hit? That's not a glitch - that's skill.
Shooting your own guys so your opponent doesn't get the experience? That's not a glitch - that's skill.
Alternating attack and movement clicks so your character moves while attacking? That's not a glitch - that's skill.
Making your character clip inside the wall so you can fire at someone who can't fire back? That's not a glitch - that's skill.
Repeatedly mashing buttons that lets your character get a perpetual speed boost? That's not a glitch - that's skill.

And it's not like people weren't already doing this in video games...

Stealing the two and three routes in Ticket to Ride in round two for no reason other than to steal the bottleneck and block others from completing a route that goes through there? That's not underhanded - that's skill. 
Using a setup that makes it virtually impossible for anything the DM throws at you to even so much as touch your character? That's not underhanded - that's skill. 
Getting the DM to reveal the creatures' HP by saying it's not an appropriate challenge level for your party? That's not underhanded - that's skill. 
Putting words in Scrabble down and then expanding them into a larger word, or putting a small word just to block your opponent from playing another word that can fit in that space? That's not underhanded - that's skill. 
Ignoring all other possible armies ou there, and only making it to be Anti-space Marine? That's not underhanded - that's skill.
Suddenly coming down with a case of the flu when your opponent is lining up a putt so they choke when you distract them by coughing? That's not underhanded - that's skill.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> That's actually a lot of multiplayer games in general. Gamesrs of all kind tend to mistake glitches or shortcomings in the game engine for skill and insist it be kept in. Just so they can say "it increases the skill level" when it really means "making sure the newbies are kept in the dark as much as possible so we can curb-stomp them and brag about how awesome we are" or just "This would be cheating...but it's not because we're the ones doing it."
> 
> Repeatedly ducking and bouncing around so your hitbox is harder to hit? That's not a glitch - that's skill.
> 
> ...


Okay no one who matters or is relevant says any of those things. Gamebreaking glitches are always just instantly banned in competitive play when found out. If a glitch exists but is stupid hard to do people don't really complain since it's not that practical to do and if someone manages to do it then they worked a lot for it. If a glitch is easy to do but does really nothing people don't mind it cause it's just being a semi-show off. If there is a glitch that is easy to do and completely changes things people will demand that it gets patched and would like it to be fixed, however before patches this wasn't much of an option so people had to grin and bear it. Also no one who uses a character that's significantly better than  every other character assumes that character is fair and balanced. However they do have to have skill to win with them,  no one with no fundamentals or time put into the game will ever do anything good in the game regardless of who they use. Have you ever gone to any competitive event hosted by a community? You  have no understanding of any actual competitive environment and i'm pretty sure base this all off xbox live and troll forums that don't matter, also maybe your friends who also have no understanding of an actual competitive environment.

For the first one sounds more like knowing your characters hitboxes and stuff, not being hit by low attacks while jumping is not a glitch it's intended that you can't be hit by an attack low to the ground while jumping because you're god damn jumping. also high hitting attacks will miss a person doing a courching attack because they're crouching and their hitbox is low. Hitboxes change while in different positions,  this is not a glitch abuse this is common sense and although some hitboxes make no fucking sense it's still important to know them, hitboxes will always be in fighting games and are never accidental. Also saying using a move with a hitbox that doesn't make much sense as a glitch abuse it's not, it's you refusing to understand anything other than real life logic and trying to apply it to a game.This is called spacing and being able to space is important and not a glitch cause different moves will always have different ranges and places they hit so you gotta learn them. Getting good at a game and beating others takes knowledge about the game and you can't just be mindless. You have to think and work hard. Hitboxes will always be in games and saying that knowing them is glitch abusing is just lazy and name calling those who actually put effort into learning the game.

Also being a dick and having skill are not completely opposite things. Infact it's a pretty underhanded thing to call someone a dick for doing something you can't be bothered to learn how to beat in hopes they stop doing it. At least those who learned a certain thing put effort into it, all you're doing is calling them underhanded and trying to invalidate the work they did just so you don't have to do anything to stand a chance. Stop name calling and try to put effort into a game. Also if you know someone plays like a dick in a game and you hate the way they play try to stop them before they do that and make anything they do futile. Respect people when you're talking to them before and after a game, don't try to respect people by not doing certain moves.

Also the DM examples are poor and show that the DM is a poor one. A DM should not allow a completely broken set up and even if it is theoretically broken the DM always has the powers to just strip them of their abilities if they think it's too game-breaking. DMs have all the power and if they don't abuse it and let things like this happen and ruin poeples fun than their doing a poor job of DMing. Also a DM never has to give any stats no matter how many questions their asked. If i asked that to any person I know who DMs a decent amount their responses would be something like "You'll be fine", "You don't know", "quite possibly", "Well you will fight it regardless", "You can try to run away if you think you don't stand a chance" All of those are perfectly fine answers and if a person is constantly bugging the DM and asking for more questions than they're being a bad player and can be kicked out. 

This brings up another point, if people don't find these glitches how will game developers fix them or improve them? When poeple find out about these glitches developers see that and when their next patch/version of the game comes out they fix it and IMPROVE. just like the DM example if players don't try to find broken builds the DM won't be able to fix the system and make it more balanced. game testers can't find everything so it's up to players to find other glitches and make them public so developers know they fucked up and are able to improve. find glitches and using them is important for developers to improve. Also finding new tactics is important to develop the meta of a game so counters to that strategy can be found and everyone improves. You say that finding these things and using them blocks out new players, but it doesn't, any new player can learn these, this information can be easily obtained and when asked any decent person would tell about it. What this does is weed out the lazy players who don't wanna improve or learn how to play a game. Learning a game can be a hard process, but it's a rewarding process that leads to lots of fufillment and joy. to deny this process and make fun of it is insulting. Also it's not as impossible as you prolly think it is.

Also you're the first and most likley last person to have ever said that last thing about golf is a skill related thing, how many assholes did you have to search to pull that ridiculous shit out of? That is being a dick and contributes nothing to no one. but shit talk does happen to freak people out and mess with them, however if they learn to overcome it they mentally improve and are abl to block it out they improve as a person.

Also since you love single player so much, have you ever seen a speed run? those are the most glitch abusing runs ever in any game, but you know what? they work for it they work hard to find this stuff out and optimize their play for it. Stop being lazy and mocking others who actually put work into a game so they can improve. That is one of the most underhanded things you could do. Deny others their work by namecalling it to invalidate it. Why do you not put work into a game and make fun of others who do put work into a game, when it's something you could feasible either do or find a counter to?

TLR, read it you lazy person you. Even though this is a lot longer than i realized.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also since you love single player so much, have you ever seen a speed run? those are the most glitch abusing runs ever in any game, but you know what? they work for it they work hard to find this stuff out and optimize their play for it. Stop being lazy and mocking others who actually put work into a game so they can improve. That is one of the most underhanded things you could do. Deny others their work by namecalling it to invalidate it. Why do you not put work into a game and make fun of others who do put work into a game, when it's something you could feasible either do or find a counter to?



Most of what I said was pure 100% SARCASM. It's hard to tell based upon the rather weird examples...I mean, golf. (Actually come out here and I can show you a load of Typhoid Garys who suddenly come down with the flu whenever their opponent's trying to take a shot. Same with the DMs. There aren't any good tabletop games out here because once again...they all force you to play their way or the highway.) 

Also as for speedrunning...you know a single player game, what you do doesn't affect other players, right?  You can exploit a glitch and beat link to the past in five minutes...and you won't affect the enjoyment of some scrub who takes his time trying to find every single treasure and max out everything at the end. That's the beauty of Single Player.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2013)

did you not read anything else i said? 
also your sarcasm is based on nothing even remotly close to reality.
These things do happen at times, but no one in a competitive community generally likes it and calls them out if they do bullshit. 
Also the definition i know of scrub is someone who refuses to learn or adapt and instead calls things "Cheap" or mocks who do those things just so they don't have to learn who to compete against and don't wanna learn anything new so they can win.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 13, 2013)

Brawl is literally the greatest game for the Wii ever made. :3


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2013)

merveilleuse said:


> Brawl is literally the greatest game for the Wii ever made. :3


I dont know twilight princess was pretty fucking good


----------

